# Who likes bunnies?



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Who likes bunnies? They are so cute! Here is a pic of my very own darling, Ginger. She's a lionhead and she weighs about three pounds.

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab317/imaflower666/image_zps3b113aa6.jpg


Here is a link to the poll for this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=307946


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I do like bunnies how could I not.

I have a rather grumpy but cute white dwarf rabbit called Miffy

Your bunny is very pretty she looks so soft


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

She really is! She can also get grumpy and occasionally she will hop onto my shoulder when I'm holding her! :-D


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice eyebrows :lol:


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

How can you not like bunnies


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

^ Tru dat! (I declared this Talk Like an Internet Noob week >_<)


----------

